# Solved: General Failure message in Outlook when clicking on links in emails



## valrose (Nov 1, 2007)

I am using Outlook 2007. All aspects of the program are running normally except when I click on a link in an email I've received, I get the following message: General failure. The URL was "[whatever the link is]" The system can not find the file specified.

I have Firefox 3.0.04 set as my main browser. I reinstalled Outlook from the discs (using the repair function) but that did not correct the error.


----------



## draceplace (Jun 8, 2001)

What happen if you do "cntl click"?


----------



## valrose (Nov 1, 2007)

There is no Control click functionality (when I hover all the links say 'click to follow link but when I hold control down and hover there is no text and nothing happens when I click).


----------



## valrose (Nov 1, 2007)

I found this on the microsoft website and it works:
Internet Explorer 7

1. Start Internet Explorer 7.
2. On the Tools menu, click Internet Options.
3. Click the Advanced tab, and then click Reset.
4. Click the Programs tab, and then click Set programs.
5. Click Set Default Programs.
6. Click to select Microsoft Outlook, and then click Set this program as default.
7. Click OK, and then close the Default Programs dialog box.
8. In the Internet Options dialog box, click the Programs tab, and then click Make default under Default web browser.
9. Click OK.

While I would rather my links open in Firefox, this is a sufficient workaround.


----------



## valrose (Nov 1, 2007)

Just an update - after going through the process noted above, I was able to change back my default browser to Mozilla and the links still open from Outlook. Yay!


----------

